# Vortex Ranger 1000 rangefinder: any real world experience yet?



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Not due out to mid-summer. Looked awesome at the ATA Show.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone able to elaborate on the Vortex Ranger who may have played with the Vortex at the ATA or SHOT show?


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

ttt. Now that they have been out a little longer, it would be nice to get some real world feedback on them hopefully?????


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

One of the local shops just got them in this week,

Had heard rumors of the first batch out having some issues. That I can not back up other than that is what I heard from a different shop.

Initial impressions.

Size is similar to the Leopold series of range finders.

Red iluminated reticle should be very easy to see in low light conditions.

I am a bit suspicious of it's accuracy, either my 20 yard eyeball is off by 4 yards( with a paced off yardage to verify) or the one I had read wrong, I'm going back next week with my 50 yard tape to verify accuracy on all the rangefinders in the shop before any money gets put down on anything. 

Same solid reflective 2 1/2 foot wide object lased flat, had a spread from as low as 16 yards to 20 yards across all rangefinders tried, This object I had both eyeballed and paced off to 20 yards

Did not have time to mess with the menu's etc.


This is a question. Why are rangefinders not made that can be calibrated either a single point or preferably a multi point cal by the end user to known measured distance


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

dave* said:


> One of the local shops just got them in this week,
> 
> Had heard rumors of the first batch out having some issues. That I can not back up other than that is what I heard from a different shop.
> 
> ...


Keep us updated on your accuracty test.....


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Went to shop today with measuring tape in hand.

From counter to end of display shelf measured out by the tape to 65 feet and a few inches, aka just shy of 22 yards. This was a nice flat reflective surface with zero obstuction between it and rangefinder.

The Vortex continuously gave me 20 yards, for about a 2 yard error, at 22 yards.

The one rangefinder that was on the button consistently was Leupold TBR DNA ( I think the 1000 model).

The others I tried and sorry forgot to write the model and the ranged numbers down, all were all 1-3 yards off from the tape measure.

One would think accuracy in general would be a bit better at this close of range on all the rangefinders.

D*


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought a Leica rangemaster 1000 a couple of weeks ago. Really thought long and hard about the Vortex...but a buddy had let me use his Leica 1000 and I was spoiled. 

I didn't want to spend the extra money...but also didn't want to get one and be disappointed with it. 

I have bricks in the ground out to 70 yds from my target and it was dead on at 60 and 70....but I honestly didn't check it at any other distances. 

I'll try and do that tomorrow and report back.


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

Dave you have me second guessing the Vortex I have on order. I might just go with the Leupold TBR DNA i1000


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

I know the Leupold is made in China. Where is the Vortex manufactured? How is the "Limited Lifetime" warranty different that their VIP warranty? I have bought several pairs of their binos and had to return one pair and it was replaced without question.


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

I doubt there is a Lifetime Warranty on the ELECTRONICS part of it. Im sure everything else is covered. If it is, EVERYONE should buy a pair.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

7sand8s said:


> I doubt there is a Lifetime Warranty on the ELECTRONICS part of it. Im sure everything else is covered. If it is, EVERYONE should buy a pair.


right off their web page!

Our warranty is about you, not us. It's about taking care of you after the sale.
The VIP stands for a Very Important Promise to you, our customers. We will repair or replace your Vortex product in the event it becomes damaged or defective—at no charge to you. It doesn't matter how it happened, whose fault it was, or where you purchased it. You can count on the VIP Warranty for all riflescopes, binoculars, spotting scopes and monoculars.
Unlimited Lifetime Warranty
Fully transferable
No warranty card to fill out
No receipt needed to hang on to
If you ever have a problem, no matter the cause, we promise to take care of you.

The VIP warranty does not cover loss, theft or deliberate damage to the product.
Red dot scopes and Rangefinders are covered by our Limited Lifetime Warranty.
Tripods are covered by our 3-Year Limited Warranty.


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

I guess the "LIMITED" part is not going to cover the electronics 5 years from now. But if the the lens breaks or a button falls of it should be covered.


----------



## Bughalli (Feb 10, 2011)

I was thinking about the Vortex as well, but just nervous about buying the first year. Kind of like a car, never by the first year...too many kinks to work out. 

Still like to upgrade to something with angle compensation. Any recommendations?


----------



## mtelkkiller (Jul 3, 2011)

Get a leica

Last rangefinder youll ever buy.


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

Yup....love my Leica CRF 900. 




mtelkkiller said:


> Get a leica
> 
> Last rangefinder youll ever buy.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I intended to report back on the accuracy of my Leica rangemaster 1000 sooner, but finally got around to it this morning. It was spot on for every distance from 20 to 70 in 10 yard increments.

The clarity of the optics are super!

For whitetail hunting, I may leave my binos at home and just use the rangefinder.


----------



## mtelkkiller (Jul 3, 2011)

dkkarr said:


> I intended to report back on the accuracy of my Leica rangemaster 1000 sooner, but finally got around to it this morning. It was spot on for every distance from 20 to 70 in 10 yard increments.
> 
> The clarity of the optics are super!
> 
> For whitetail hunting, I may leave my binos at home and just use the rangefinder.


I do that alot. It works awesome as a monocular


----------

